# [Test] GLAZ Displayschutz 2.0 4D (iPhone 7)



## Aeton (23. Juni 2019)

Die häufigste und mit auch teuerste Schadensart bei Smartphones sind Displaybrüche. Hier können Displayschutzfolien Abhilfe verschaffen und den Käufer vor den hohen Reparaturkosten schützen.
Die Preise dieser Folien reichen von einigen Cent bis hin zu einem Preis von über 50 Euro, während sich im oberen Preissegment auch die Schutzfolien von GLAZ ansiedeln.

Ob diese ihre hohen Versprechen halten können und ihren Preis wert sind, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei GLAZ für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken. 


*Features und technische Details*

Der Displayschutz iPhone 7 Panzerglas 2.0 4D verspricht eine Härte von 9H, welches dem Härtegrad von Saphir entspricht. Dadurch soll ein maximaler Schutz gegen Kratzer und andere Schäden gegeben sein. Durch das 4D Design wird eine 100%ige Displayabdeckung erreicht, welchen sogar über den Rand geht, insgesamt aber nur 0,33 mm aufträgt. Eine doppelte Anti-Fingerprint-Beschichtung soll zudem für weniger Fingerabdrücke auf der Folie sorgen.

Daneben wird durch einen Applikator eine 100% passgenaue Installation der Schutzfolie suggeriert, welche zudem schnell, blasen- und staubfrei ablaufen soll.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt ist, dass das Smartphone in seiner Funktion komplett uneingeschränkt bleibt. Somit funktionieren 3D Touch und auch Touch ID problemlos, auch mit der Schutzfolie.
Da die Schutzfolie das Gerät generell dicker macht, wird auch ein aufklebbarer HomeButton mitgeliefert um den Höhenunterschied auszugleichen.

Sollte der Displayschutz dann doch einmal springen, lässt er sich dank innovativer Klebebeschichtung rückstandslos entfernen.

Um das Gesamtpaket abzurunden, wird der Displayschutz als hüllenfreundlich angepriesen und soll mit vielen iPhone 7 Cases kompatibel sein.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Zunächst lässt sich sagen, dass man nach Eingang der Bestellung eine DHL Sendungsnummer zum Tracken des Pakets zugeschickt und in einer weiteren Email eine Installationsanweisung bekommt.
Letztere zeigt in Englisch oder Deutsch die Auftragung des Displayschutzes Schritt für Schritt als PDF oder im Videoformat. Dadurch sollte eine Fehlinstallation nahezu unmöglich sein.

Nun aber zum Produkt selbst. Im Gegensatz zu der extrem großen, farbigen und fast schon verschwenderischen Verpackung vor ein paar Jahren hat GLAZ nun auf einen umweltfreundlicheren Karton gesetzt.
Dieser ist jetzt nicht nur kleiner, sondern auch mit weitaus weniger Farben gestaltet. Nur ein Schriftzug ziert die grau-weiße Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren liegt dann, in einer schützenden Kartoneinlage, der Displayschutz mit dem Applikator, als nette Geste liegt auch noch ein kleines Tütchen Gummibärchen bei. Dieses Extra nimmt allerdings die Hälfte des ganzen Kartons ein.
Die ganze Verpackung bietet somit Platz für vier Displayschutzfolien, wenn auch die meisten Personen nur eine oder maximal zwei bestellen werden. Hätte sich hier nicht die Größe des Kartons halbieren lassen und somit abermals Ressourcen sparen können? 
Der Umweltaspekt ist somit zwar schon um einiges besser, dennoch gibt es noch Luft nach oben zur Optimierung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben einem Lieferschein, einer Anleitung und der Aufforderung nach einer Bewertung befindet sich folgender Lieferumfang im Karton:
der Displayschutz selbst, ein Applikator aus Plastik, ein Alkoholtuch, ein Mikrofasertuch, ein Anti-Staub-Sticker, ein Plastikplättchen und ein Homebutton.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auftragung*

Beim Auftragen der Folie wird zunächst das Smartphone mit dem Alkoholtuch gereinigt und dann mit dem Mikrofasertuch abgewischt. Um dann noch den restlichen Staub auf dem Display zu entfernen, geht man mit dem Klebepad erneut über das Display. Nach dieser Reinigung ist das Smartphone komplett frei von Schlieren, Staub und Fingerabdrücken.
Nun setzt man den Applikator auf das Gerät, welcher auch sehr fest sitzt. Jetzt noch die Schutzfolie vom Displayschutz entfernen und ihn in die Vorrichtung legen. Leider ist dies ein wenig aufwendiger als mit dem alten Applikator, welcher aber aus weitaus mehr Plastik bestand.
Bei mir hat der Schutz auch nicht auf Anhieb gepasst, mit ein wenig Druck ließ er sich dann aber doch aufbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider haben sich dabei viele Blasen zwischen den Gläsern gebildet, die sich nur sehr schwer entfernen ließen. Knapp 20 Minuten dauerte es bei mir, die hartnäckigen Lufteinschlüsse hinauszuschieben.
Danach musste ich leider enttäuschend feststellen, dass ein paar kleine Staubpartikel doch ihren Weg unter die Schutzfolie fanden.
Diese stören zwar bei der Benutzung nicht besonders, dennoch war die Anbringung mit der alten Methode meiner Meinung nach weniger anfällig für Staubeinschlüsse.

Ebenfalls musste ich feststellen, dass sich die Folie nach oben und unten hin vom Display leicht abhebt, sodass unter anderem kleine Hohlräume entstehen. Ich denke, dass das nicht so sein sollte, wenn doch, kann hier Staub und ähnliches sehr schnell seinen Weg zwischen die Gläser finden und das Display verkratzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem sorgt der nicht mehr komplett transparente Displayschutz dafür, dass es möglich ist, das Display an den Rändern zu überdecken. So ist es auch mir aufgefallen, dass das nun tiefer liegende Display an den Rändern teilweise unter dem Displayschutz versteckt ist, was sehr komisch wirkt.

Abgesehen von diesen Eindrücken sieht der Displayschutz auf dem Gerät wirklich sehr gut aus, abgesehen davon, dass sich bei den Sensoren und der Kamera ein sichtbares Loch im Displayschutz ergibt. 
Wie schon gesagt lässt es sich leider nicht komplett verhindern, dass doch kleine Staubpartikel unter den Displayschutz kommen. Bei eingeschaltetem Display merkt man diese jedoch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was nach ein wenig Benutzung des Smartphones mit dem installierten Displayschutz auffällt, ist, dass sich die Oberfläche verändert hat. Diese ist nun gefühlt ein wenig weicher und rutschiger, was sich aber nicht negativ auf die Benutzung auswirkt.
Besonders gut fühlen sich hier die abgerundeten Kanten an, was den Displayschutz nahezu nicht spürbar macht.
Daneben verschwinden auch Fingerabdrücke in Windeseile und das Display bleibt frei von diesen. Reinigen lässt es sich mit einem Microfasertuch ebenfalls problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der TouchID-Sensor funktioniert weiterhin normal, auch mit dem neuen HomeButton. Natürlich ergibt sich ohne extra HomeButton eine kleine Vertiefung, an die man sich allerdings schnell gewöhnt, hier gibt es auch keine scharfen Kanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls fällt auf, dass der undurchsichtige Rand des Displayschutzes ein wenig über das Display steht und somit dafür sorgt, dass das Display zum einen so wirkt, als würde es tiefer liegen und zum anderen, dass die Ränder das Displays sehr hart begrenzen und teilweise sogar überdecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitens GLAZ wurde mir aber bestätigt, dass dies so sein muss und bewusst so gewählt ist, da sich sonst ein unschöner Treppeneffekt ergeben würde, wenn der Rand des iPhones darunter zu sehen wäre. 
Dadurch sind fast alle eingefärbten Displayschutzfolien ein wenig größer an den Rändern. Dies sollte man unbedingt wissen, bevor man sich diesen Displayschutz zulegt, um im Nachhinein nicht verwundert oder sogar enttäuscht zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt fiel mir bei einer genaueren Betrachtung des Schutzglases auf, dass dieses sich oben und unten am Smartphone nicht perfekt angeschmiegte, wodurch sich Spalte zwischen dem HomeButton und der Hörermuschel ergaben. 
Da sich dadurch natürlich Staub zwischen Display und Folie sammeln kann und sich der Schutz so auch leichter aus Versehen lösen lässt, wurde kurzerhand GLAZ kontaktiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese bestätigten ebenfalls, dass dies nicht so sein sollte und sorgten schnell für ein kostenloses Austauschprodukt - lobenswerter Service von GLAZ.

Die neue Folie saugte sich auch deutlich schneller und besser am Gerät fest, sodass keine Luftblasen unter dem Glas blieben.
Dennoch löste sich das Problem der Spalten nicht komplett; ebenfalls fiel mir auf, dass der Kleber auf dem Displayschutz ein paar Millimeter vor dem eigentlichen Rand schon sein Ende hat, was zwar zu einer besseren Ablösbarkeit führt, so allerdings auch nicht perfekt fest sein kann. 
Somit empfiehlt es sich hier ebenfalls noch eine Schutzhülle zu tragen, um übermäßigen Kontakt mit Staub zu verhindern.



Neben dem Praxistest am Smartphone selbst habe ich dem Displayschutz auch noch einen Härtetest unterzogen.
Hierfür simulierte ich eine klassische “Hosentaschensituation”:
Alltagsgegenstände wie Münzen und Schlüssel machen der Glasfolie nichts aus, es gibt auch keine Mikrokratzer.

Auch härtere Geschütze wie Messer, Scheren und Cuttermesser lassen den Schutz unbeeindruckt.
Ab hier gibt es im Alltag eigentlich kaum noch Gegenstände, die härter als vorherige wären. Ein Beispiel dafür wäre jedoch Quarz. Dieses Mineral kommt mit einer Mohshärte von 7.

Die meisten aktuellen Smartphonegläser bekommen jedoch schon vor dieser Stufe, also beim Härtegrad 6, leichte Kratzer, bzw. tieferen Kratzer bei Härte 7.
Somit ist der Displayschutz von GLAZ auf jeden Fall härter als aktuelles Smartphoneglas.

Jedoch ist ganz klar zu erkennen, dass die angepriesene Härte von 9H nicht ganz der Realität entspricht, denn fährt man mit einem Quarzkristall über den Displayschutz, bekommt dieser leichte Kratzer.
Bei mittlerem Druck passiert dann das Malheur - das Schutzglas springt und zieht lange Risse über die Gesamte Front.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zuletzt aber noch ein weiterer Härtetest mit dem Hammer.
Den Gummihammer hält der Glasschutz ohne Probleme aus, beim Eisenhammer springt jedoch nach ein paar leichten Schlägen das Schutzglas wie bei letzterem Fall. 
Dies könnte aber auch dadurch passiert sein, dass kleine Glaspartikel zwischen Hammer und Schutzfolie gekommen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin: das Display unter der Folie sieht aus wie neu und ist komplett unbeschadet.

Doch der Weg dorthin ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Nach dem Glassprung lässt sich der Schutz zwar leicht vom Smartphone lösen, bei diesem Prozess springt das Glas jedoch bedingt durch die Biegung weiter, unterstützt von den schon vorhandenen Sprüngen im Glas. 
Dadurch kann es passieren, dass kleinste Glassplitter wegfliegen, die auf die Haut oder sogar ins Gesicht fliegen können.

Somit sei gesagt, dass beim Ablösen der Folie äußerte Vorsicht geboten sein sollte, am besten umgesetzt mit Handschuhen, langer Kleidung und einem gewissen Sicherheitsabstand.


Ein weiteres Gimmick des Produkts ist der mitgelieferte Homebutton, der bei Bedarf den Höhenunterschied zwischen Smartphone und Schutzfolie ausgleicht. Hierbei lässt sich nur der Ring oder auch der ganze Knopf anbringen. Da dieser allerdings nicht aus Glas, sondern aus Plastik gefertigt ist, verkratzt dieser schon beim Kontakt mit Münzen oder anderem Plastik. Die Beschichtung des Rings lässt sich ebenfalls mit Münzen leicht abschaben. 
Hier könnte GLAZ meiner Meinung nach noch nachlegen und den Homebutton mit dem gleichen Material wie den Glasschutz ausstatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus all diesen Tests lässt sich die Erkenntnis ziehen, dass der Displayschutz von GLAZ eine Mohshärte von 6 aufweist, was eine Stufe besser ist als die herkömmlicher Smartphones.
Wenn auch der Schutz erst bei dieser Härte zerkratzt und solche Materialien im Alltag äußerst selten vorkommen, gibt es dennoch Szenarien, in dem es schnell zum Glassprung kommen kann, sei es nur ein hüfthoher Fall des Smartphones auf den Boden.
Liegen auf diesem kleine Steine, die Quarz oder ähnlich harte Mineralien enthalten, kann der Glasschutz - gepaart mit dem Druck durch den Aufprall - schnell springen, wie oben beschrieben.
Dann kann man sich zwar ziemlich sicher sein, dass das Display noch heil geblieben ist, beim Lösen der kaputten Folie sollte allerdings Vorsicht geboten sein.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von derzeit knapp 24,90€ ist der Displayschutz iPhone 7 Panzerglas 2.0 4D von GLAZ ganz klar nicht billig, erfüllt dafür allerdings seinen Zweck. 
Neben einer perfekten Auftragung garantiert er eine Resistenz gegen Kratzer und Fingerabdrücke und schränkt durch seine abgerundeten Kanten und Cutouts auch nicht die Benutzung des Smartphones ein.
Alle wichtigen Features wie Kamera, Sensoren, Lautsprecher und TouchID bleiben selbst mit dem Schutz komplett vorhanden.

Dennoch hält der Displayschutz nicht sein Versprechen von einer Härte von 9H und springt bei härteren Materialien. Hierbei bleibt das Display darunter aber unbeschadet und schützt den Käufer so auf jeden Fall vor einer teuren Displayreparatur. 

Der GLAZ Displayschutz ist also für jeden empfehlenswert, der seinem Smartphone den maximalen Schutz geben will und bereit ist, dafür 25 € auszugeben.
Für dieses Geld bekommt man einen Echtglasschutz geboten, der das Gerät optisch kaum merklich verändert und zudem keine Funktion einschränkt.
Lediglich sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass der Displayschutz das Display selbst an den Seiten ein wenig beschränkt, was für einen Tiefeneffekt sorgt, an welchen man sich aber gewöhnt.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von GLAZ
GLAZ Displayschutz

Und hier zu dem GLAZ Onlineshop
GLAZ Shop


----------

